# new bluegills ?



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres two i just painted ,tryed the bluegill pattern o'well ill get it one time .







.







.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

those things will definatly have some nice POP!!! when you throw some clear coat on them. Nice work!!!

flash---------------------------out


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great. I love bluegill patterns. They work great also!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Man...I think those look great...Quote: "O'well, I think I'll get it one time" ??? I think you got it two times. Nice colors and patterns...clear coat and cast would be my next step! Great Job!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

bassinjody_ Great colors, it must ahve taken you hours to get those colors down, very nice baits, pete


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Like fugarwi said, I think you got it 2 times, very nice work with the colors.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice colors....

Rod


----------

